# Wolfy's girlfriends chili recipe!!!!



## wolfyEVH (Jan 29, 2005)

I absolutely LOVE this chili.......make a pot of it once a week and eat it all by myself!!!!!!


brown 2 POUNDS OF HAMBURGER and 1 LARGE ONION.......DRAIN

add 1 CAN OF KIDNEY BEANS and 1 CAN OF HOT or MILD CHILI BEANS

add 1 LARGE CAN OF DICED TOMATOES and 1 LARGE CAN OF TOMATO JUICE

add 2 PACKAGES OF MCORMICKS MILD CHILI SEASONING

*1/2 CUP OF BROWN SUGAR* OPTIONAL

Cook low heat for 1-2 hours (you'll know when its done)


----------



## Freejay (Feb 4, 2005)

Cool!! Wolfy's a Chili man!  I make a huge batch a couple of times a year and freeze some in single portion containers....Love that shit! :twisted:


----------



## ronnier38930 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like to substitute the beef with my good ole LEAN deer meat


----------



## Freejay (Feb 4, 2005)

Also Wolfy..not sure what country you are in but there is this stuff I use called "Tony Packo's Surpercharged Chili Recipie"  And it is the BOMB!  It is a jar of "sauce" basically that has all the spices you need foe the chili.  Also try a few drops of liquid smoke (mesquite is my favorite) and corn flower (Masa) is a must for thickening and flavor.  Here is a link to Tony's site.

http://tonypacko.com/


----------



## Freejay (Feb 4, 2005)

I here you there Ronnie!  I also love chili with bear meat!! :sniper:


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm not a chili guy...but this does sound good.


----------

